# Deep Value REITS - Corecivic and GEO Group



## SensibleInvesting (21 December 2019)

I'm long two deep value REITs paying 11 - 13% forward dividends, with a high probability of a re-rate after the 2020 US election - target upside is dividends + 50 - 60% re-rate.

In this 2-part series, we deep dive into Corecivic and GEO Group - long government contracts with federal and state entities, 40+ years in the business, Moody's credit rating of B+, and increasing AFFO + dividends.


----------

